# Cadaver dawg in his future?



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

OK SAR folks no bashing me for this I know you need to train on more than teeth.....

Jethro made a VERY clear indication on cadaver in my living room tonight, just a short time ago. He found a baby tooth from Keyzah! I think he was planning on a little extra bone for his dinner but he was sniffing at it and looking at me...... 

Still not sure if I am more excited at his find or the fact that the sharpies are finally coming out of Keyzah's mouth!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ruq...you crack me up!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Too funny!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------

